# Sony's new MDR- XB30EX!!



## ghemanth90 (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys I was looking for an earphone with good BASS after doing some research got SoundMagic E10 but not impressed with it. I used E10 with my Sony NWZ 172F & Xperia smartphone but disappointed with it's performance it seemed to be more treble centric earphone. 
Now looking for it's replacement I came across new Sony MDR- XB30EX headphones. I'm impressed by it's looks and 'Extra Bass' tagline. Will it solve my BASS appetite??
NOTE: It's priced at 1990 @ Sony's official website(India) but it is priced above $50 in international markets. So I guess it's worth the money we spend on..


----------



## sateesh.bharti (Dec 3, 2012)

ghemanth90 said:


> Guys I was looking for an earphone with good BASS after doing some research got SoundMagic E10 but not impressed with it. I used E10 with my Sony NWZ 172F & Xperia smartphone but disappointed with it's performance it seemed to be more treble centric earphone.
> Now looking for it's replacement I came across new Sony MDR- XB30EX headphones. I'm impressed by it's looks and 'Extra Bass' tagline. Will it solve my BASS appetite??
> NOTE: It's priced at 1990 @ Sony's official website(India) but it is priced above $50 in international markets. So I guess it's worth the money we spend on..





I just bought MDR-XB30EX for INR 1990 today and i am very impressed. The bass is excellent and clarity is amazing... High Fidelity

There is one more similar model MDR-XB41EX Extra Bass. You may want to look at that before making a decision. But it is priced at 2990 INR. 

I was never disappointed with any of the sony audio products.


----------

